
Ask HN: How should I deploy my small-scale PHP web applications? - iDemonix
I run several small, PHP based websites, they mostly reside on Digital Ocean until I feel a need to switch to AWS.<p>What is a simple workflow for managing code and deployments of code? Do you have private GitHub repos and your web servers continuously check and integrate the master branch? Do you prefer to take the site down manually and move code around by hand?<p>I imagine everyone has their own flow, it&#x27;d be interesting to hear some so I can improve on my lacking methods.
======
harshjv
Try Heroku! It is the simplest and easiest way to deploy your code with just a
Git push. I've been using it for my 20+ projects without any problems.

~~~
iDemonix
I did try Heroku a year or so ago, but as my full-time job is as a SysAdmin of
up to 1000 Linux servers I tend to like options that give me full control.

------
acomjean
my company used to use beanstalkapp.com to store code in svn and do the
pushing to production and development. Its a monthly expense though.

I'm at a university now and we use our own git repo with triggers to deploy
the code to development. (pushed code is deployed).

We're starting to look into it but I think using web hooks and github you can
script a deployment tool.

